# Pulling nails... it doesn't get any easier than this.



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looks like a solution to a known problem. There are many ways to get nails out but usually require two tools which means a pick up and put down.

This looks to be very fluid in its operation.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for posting this…this is the best nail pulling tool I have ever seen! I am going to buy both sizes! Hopefully it works as good in person as it does in the videos!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like a nice tool!!!
You do know that if you are pulling finishing nails out of trim you pull them thru from the back side of the board too keep from tearing up the front side?


----------



## Langbart (Mar 12, 2009)

John, thanks for the input. I figured that out pretty quickly. The nail hunter worked even better doing it from the back side.

I hope everyone noticed on my post that I prefaced the article that I am new to this whole woodworking thing (if you can't tell). ;-)


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

$29.99 at Amazon with free shipping I just ordered one.


----------

